
400-year-old Greenland shark ‘longest-living vertebrate’ - naftaliharris
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-37047168
======
okket
Current discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12270448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12270448)

